# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Kanceri i gjirit, pse shkaktohet

## s0ni

Dihet qe shume femra marrin kancer ne gjoks.  Ketu ne USA grate sa ndiejne nje gur te vogel ne gjoksin e tyre ikin me vrap ke mjeku.  Meqe ikin shpejt ke doktori kanceri nuk  e vdes personin.  Ne Shqiperi grate kan nje mendim shume ndrryshe.  Mendojne se po te ikin ke mjeku ai do i vdesi.  Pra keshtu ato jetojne me vite me gjenderr ne gjoks.  Me kalimin e viteve kanceri behet i madh edhe gjoksi i dhemb kur e kapin me dore.  Keshtu kanceri shperndahet ne te gjithe trupin dhe doktorret nuk i japin shume shpresa grave per jetese.  Cfare sygjerime keni per grate qe e kane kancerin ne gjoks per vite?  Eshte e domosdoshme te shkosh tani ke doktorri kur kanceri te eshte shperndare ne te gjite trupin?

----------


## Eni

Po arriten metastazat kancerogjen te shperndahen ne tere trupin, s'ka doktor qe te te beje derman, pervec sugjerimit te ndonje kenio-terapie, apo dhenies se ilaçeve qetesuese ndaj dhimbjeve, tjeter gje a kure eshte e kote.

Puna eshte qe grate/femrat te kontrollohen here pas here tek gjinekologu a ndonje specialist tjeter,per te evituar "surpriza" te hidhura me pas.
Nje nder kontrollet mos gaboj eshte dhe mamografia e gjoksit, ku mund te evidentohet nese ka qeliza kanceroze.

Sa per ate se grate ne Shqiperi kane frike te shkojne tek mjeku... se ai do i vdesi....  :konfuz: 

une mendoj disi ndryshe.

Nuk eshte se kane frike.
Por lidhet me kulturen shendetesore te shqiptareve ne pergjithesi dhe femrave ne veçanti per te shkuar tek gjenekologu, ku shume "klishera patriarkale- te prapambetura" nxjerrin kleçka ne kete drejtim.
Mbi kete duhet punuar nga OJQ apo organizata apo vete mjeket shqiptare,per te kultivuar tek shqiptaret nje kulture shendetesore dhe per te patur kontrolle te here pas hershme shendetesore.
P.sh. ne vendi ku une ndodhem aktualisht, jashte Shqiperise; nje here ne vit shteti u jep mundesi qytetareve te vet, te kene nje kontroll te pergjithshem falas (kuptohet qe paguajne kasat e asikuracioneve),kontroll prej te cilit mund te evidentohen parregullsi ne trupin e njeriut dhe mendoj se kjo gje eshte shume vlefshme e i vjen ne ndihme qytetarit.
Por ndoshta kjo praktike eshte vetem per Evropen e shtetin socil te ndertuar ne te, nuk e di nese nje praktike e tille ekziston dhe ne SHBA apo gjetke ? 

Nejse, do ishte mire qe dhe ne Shqiperi, te mund te kishim te tilla praktika.

----------


## Miss_Mistery

Mund te them qe edhe ne Kosove nuk eshte situata asgje me e mire. Ne pergjithsi njerzit tekne e sidomos femrat nuk e kan kulturen dhe disciplinen  e shkuarjes tek mjeku. Apo nese verejn dicka jo normale ne veten e tyre ja nisin me diagnosat e plakave qe i japin vet pa kurfar pregaditje profesionale deri sa p.sh kur eshte fjala tek tumori ne gji nuk mer permasa te medha d.m.th. deri sa te metastazoj e pastaj per cdo intervenim eshte von! E vetmja gje pastaj qe behet eshte zvoglimi i dhimbjeve.
Normal nga mjeket preferohet qe cdo femer cdo gjasht muaj te beje mamografin.

Pershendetje

----------


## shigjeta

Kanceri i gjirit dhe fiskultura
Ne baze te studimeve, eshte vene re qe vrapi ose ecje e lire 3 here ne jave per dy milje (afersisht 3.2 km) mund te reduktoj 33% zhvillimin e kancerit ne gji kur je e re ne moshe, dhe 26% pas menopauzes. 
(Departamenti i Programit te Kerkimeve per Mbrojtjen nga Kanceri i Gjirit)

----------


## Di68

Ajo puna e mamografise cdo 6 muaj me duket pak si e tepruar, ne USA nuk rekomandohet te behet mamografi nese nuk ke shqetesime para moshes 40 vjec...

----------


## darxtar

*Për fillim, çka janë gjinjtë, si zhvillohen dhe karakteristikat e tyre anatomike?*

Gjinjtë janë gjëndrra qumshti, çifte, të vendosura në muskujt e krahërorit në mes të brinjës së tretë dhe të gjashtë. Deri në moshën 8-10 vjeçare zhvillimi i tyre është i njejtë si te djemt ashtu edhe te vajzat. Pas kësaj kohe, për shkak të veprimit të hormoneve, të cilat prodhohen në vezore, te femrat vazhdojnë dhe zhvillohen ndërsa te meshkujt pushojnë së zhvilluari. Zhvillimi i tyre është nën veprimin e hormoneve seksuale (estrogjeneve dhe progesteronit). Në gjinj vazhdimisht kanë veprim hormonet seksuale për çka edhe madhësia, fryerja dhe konzistenca e tyre ndryshon gjatë fazave të ciklit menstrual.
Madhësia, forma dhe pozita e tyre varet nga raca, konstitucioni, veprimi hormonal dhe faktorët trashëgues. Gjinjtë tepër të mëdhenj, hipertrofik (macromasthia) mund të arrijnë peshë nga 5-10 kg e më shumë. Mund të jetë i rritur vetëm njëri gji, por zakonisht janë të dyja. Te disa gra kjo ndodh pas dhënies gji për një periudhë të gjatë dhe shumë lindjeve të cilat qojnë në lëshimin-ptozën e tyre. 

*Çfarë funksioni kanë gjinjtë a ka sëmundje të gjinjve, nese po atëhere cilat janë sëmundjet më të shpeshta?*

Gjinjtë, janë gjëndrra qumshti dhe ky është funksioni fiziologjik dhe kryesor i tyre. Mirëpo, pos ketij funksioni, ato paraqesin një ndryshim anatomik që e karakterizon bukurinë e femrës.
Si çdo organ i organizmit të njeriut që mund t'i nënshtrohet proceseve patologjike, edhe gjinjtë e kanë këtë mundësi. Sëmundjet e gjinjve ndahen në: sëmundje inflamatore (pezmatime) dhe procese tumoroze.

*Çka janë sëmundjet inflamatore ose pezmatimet dhe cilat janë shenjat e pezmatimit të gjinjve?*

Procesi i inflamacionit (pezmatimit) mund ta përfshijë tërë indin e gjiut (mastitis) ose thelbin e gjiut (thelitis). Në mbi 90% të rasteve shkaktarët e infeksionit vijnë nga jashtë, sidomos gjatë periudhës së lehonisë (llahusnisë). Shkaktar më të shpeshtë janë: stafilokoket dhe streptokoket. Këto pezmatime paraqiten në fund të javes së parë të lehonisë. Shkaktaret e infeksioneve futen nga jashtë nëpërmes ragadeve (qarjeve) për shkak të higjienës jo të duhur të gjinjve. 
Shenj i parë është dhëmbja e lokalizuar në gjirin të cilin e ka kapluar inlamacioni dhe atë në vendin ku ndodhet ky pezmatim. Më vonë pos dhimbjeve, fillojnë të paraqiten edhe shenjat tjera lokale të inflamacionit si: skuqja e gjiut, tërhjekje e lëkurës së vendit të inflamuar dhe ënjtje. Nëse nuk fillohet mjekimi menjëhere, pezmatimi avanson dhe kalon në proces qelbëzues ose apsces. Nga shenjat e përgjithshme lehona ka ethe-temperaturë të lartë dhe gjëndje të përgjithshme të rëndë.

*Çka duhet të bëjë lehona e cila ka pezmatim dhe a duhet t'i jipet fëmiut gji gjatë kësaj gjendjeje?*

Që në fillim duhet t'i paraqitet mjekut më të afërt, i cili do t'i përshkruajë barërat përkatëse. Derisa të mos është paraqitur te mjeku, ajo mund të përdorë fasha të ftofta dhe ndonjë bar simptopatik (për temperaturë dhe dhimbje), pastaj mjeku i përshkruan terapinë përkatëse me antibiotikë. Nëse ka ardhur deri te formimi i qelbit (apsces) atëherë duhet të bëhet një prerje dhe të largohet qelbi, por për këtë vendos mjeku përkatës.
Jo, por laktacioni (moshumbja e qumshtit) mbahet duke e mjelur gjiun deri sa ai të mjekohet e pastaj mund të vazhdohet me dhënien gji edhe me gjiun që ka qenë i sëmurë.

*Si të parandalohen proceset pezmatuese?*

Duhet t'i kushtohet rëndësi higjienës së gjinjve në përgjithësi dhe në periudhën e laktacionit (dhënies gji) në veçanti, të mos futen mjete të ndryshme në gji ose para të pastrohen duart para dhënies gji fëmijës. Mundësisht, thithat të pastrohen para dhe pas dhënies gji femijës. Në rastet me ragade (çarje) mirë është që pas dhënies gji thithat të lyhen me një yndyrë me antibiotikë psh. hidrokortizon. Nëse lehona ka shumë qumësht dhe fëmiju nuk mund ta thithë gjithë sasinë atëhere duhet që pjesa e mbetur të mjelet dhe të largohet.

*Çka është Mastopatia dhe me çka manifestohet kjo sëmundje?*

Kjo është një sëmundje e gjinjve e cila ka shumë emra si: fibrosa cystica, masthopathia chronica, adenosis, fibroadenomatosis etj. Manifestohet me një hiperplazion (rritje) të gjinjëve, e cila mund të përcillet me forminin ose jo të cistave në parenkimin e gjinjve. Nuk është sëmundje me zë të keq (malinje). Kjo është sëmundje kronike dhe gati 50% e femrave vuajnë nga kjo patologji. Paraqitet te femrat e martuara dhe të pamartuara prej fëmijrisë e deri në pleqëri. Më e shpesht është nga mosha 20 deri në fillim të viteve 60-ta të jetës së femrës.
Sëmundja manifestohet me dhëmbje dhe fryerje në njërën ose në të dy gjinjtë. Ankesat janë të lidhura me ciklin menstrual dhe zakonisht paraqiten disa ditë para menstruacioneve ose gjatë gjakderdhjeve menstruale. Në disa raste edhe gjatë ovulacionit. Kur fillojnë menstruacionet, pengesat shpejt pushojnë e ndodh të vazhdojnë deri të kryhen menstruacionet. Gratë vet palpojnë (prekin) formacione-nyje të forta sidomos në 1/4 e jashtme të gjinjve. Mendohet se shkaktohet nën veprimin e estrogjeneve (hormone seksuale femrore).

*Si mjekohet kjo sëmundje dhe a mund të kalon në sëmundje serioze me zë të keq ose malinje siç i thoni ju në mjekësi?*

Mjekim specifik nuk ka. Jipet terapi simptomatike. Mendohet se dhënia e preparateve me progesteron (me yndyrë progestagel lyej e gjinjtë) ka veprim të mirë. Kohet e fundit nga studimet që janë bërë është ardhur në përfundim se disa lloje ushqimesh si përdorimi i tepërt i kafesë, çajit të rusit ose indisë, çokollates si dhe streset, lujanë rrol me rëndësi në paraqitjen gjegjësisht mosparaqitjen e kësaj sëmundje.
Duhet pasur kujdes nga se afër 6% të këtyre grave me këtë patologji mund të kalojë në sëmundje të keqe ose karcinom si dhe kujdesi i kësaj moshe (40-60 vj) nga se në këtë moshë paraqitet më së shpeshti karcinomi i gjinjve.

*Ky është tumor?*

Po, ky është tumor.

A janë të shpeshtë tumorët e gjinjve te femrat dhe a duhet të mjekohen tumorët benjinjë ose me zë të mirë dhe si?

Një femër, ndër 5 gra preket nga një tumor i gjinjve, prej të cilëve 2/3 e rasteve janë beninje (me zë të mirë).
Duhet të mjekohen patjetër nëse diagnostifikohet ndonjë formë e tyre si formacionet cistike, ato duhet të operohen nga se në të kundertën mund të kalojnë në tumorë malinjë-me zë të keq.

*Po tumorët ose malinjë a janë të shpesht te femrat?*

Nga të gjitha sëmundjet malinje (ose me zë të keq) te femrat, së bashku me karcinomin e qafës së mitrës karcinomi i gjinjve është ndër më të shpeshtit. Statistikat ndryshojnë nga vendi në vend, kështu në Japoni vdekshmëria nga karcinomi i gjirit është 4 në 100.000, në SHBA 26. Në Evropë vdekshmëri më të lartë ka Britania e Madhe, Danimarka 32-40 në 100.000 gra.
Gjatë jetës 2-3% të grave sëmuren nga karcinomi i gjirit. Nga të gjitha sëmundjet malinje 20-25% të tyre i takon karcinomes së gjirit, ndërsa nga numri i vdekjeve nga sëmundjet malinje deri në 20% të grave vdesin nga karcinomi i gjirit.
Sipas të dhënave më të reja afër 6% e popullatës së femrave, janë të përfshira nga kjo sëmundje si dhe me një tendencë rritjeje edhe në 1% brënda vitit. Mirëpo kjo sëmundje sot fal mundësive diagnostikuese, disciplines dhe edukatës shëndetësore të vet grave mund te zbulohet shume heret

*Në cilën moshë mund të sëmuret femra nga karcinomi i gjirit si dhe a mund të sëmuren edhe meshkujt nga kjo sëmundje?*

Nga karcinomi i gjirit femra mund të sëmuret nga rinia e hershme e deri në fund të jetës së saj. Mosha më e shpeshtë kur sëmuren femrat është nga mosha 40 deri në moshën 75 vjeçare 
Sëmurën edhe mashkujt, por sëmundja te burrat është mjaft e rrallë. Mardhëniet e paraqitjes së karcinomit të gjirit të burrat dhe grat është 99:1 në favor të grave.

*A dihet shkaktari i paraqitjes së kësaj sëmundje vdekjeprurëse dhe cilët janë faktorët të cilët e ndihmojnë paraqitjen e kësaj sëmundjeje?*

Etilogjia (shkaku) e sëmundjes nuk dihet. Mirëpo ka mjaft studime që flasin për disa faktorë të cilet e favorizojnë si dhe disa të tjerë të cilët e mbrojnë femrën nga paraqitja e kësaj sëmundje të rrezikshme.
Faktorë kyqë janë hormonet seksuale të vezoreve sidomos estrogjenet. Kështu femrat të cilat nuk kanë lindur ose kanë pak lindje janë të favorizuara në paraqitjen e kësaj sëmundjeje. Sëmundja më e shpeshtë është te ato gra të cilat menopauza (menstruacioni i fundit) është e vonshme dhe gratë, të cilat kanë gjakderdhje të rregullta menstruale deri pas moshes 55 vjeçare, sëmuren nga karcinomi i gjirit 2 herë më shpesh se te ato, të cilat menstruacionet u pushojnë para moshes 45 vjeçe. 
Mënyra e ushqyeshmërisë, sidomos ushqimi i pasur me yndyrëra, dhe gratë me peshë të shtuar (majme) sëmuren më shpesh nga karcinomi i gjirit se femrat e dobëta. Edhe femrat, të cilat ngelin shtatzënë për herë të parë pas moshes 30 vjeçare, më shumë mund të paraqitet kjo sëmundje se te ato që fare nuk kanë lindur dhe ky rrezik vjen duke u rritur sa më në moshë të shtyrë të jetë shtatzënia a parë. Disa studime flasin se edhe abortet e shpeshta rrisin rrezikun e paraqitjes së kësaj sëmundjeje.

*Po duhani a ka ndikim në paraqitjen e karcinomit të gjirit?*

Një kohë të gjatë janë duke u bërë studime në këtë drejtim. Te kafshët është vërtetuar se materjet kimike të cilat i përmban duhani me siguri shkaktojnë karcinomin e gjirit. Kohët e fundit në Amerikë është shpallë një studim për karcinomin e gjirit dhe duhanin. Nga ky studim është ardhur në përfundim se gratë, të cilat pinë duhan aftësia mbrojtëse e një gjeni, i cili ka ndikim në paraqitjen e karcinomit të gjirit, ulet. Ky gjen, te popujt evropjan, haset në mbi 50%. Janë të rrezikuara sidomos, ato femra që fillojnë të pinë duhan heret, si dhe ato, të cilat pinë më shumë se një pako brënda 24 orëve.

*A ka faktorë, të cilët e mbrojnë gruan nga paraqitja e karcinomit të gjirit, cilet janë?*

Rrezik më të vogël të paraqitjes së karcinomes së gjirit kanë ato femëra të cilave u janë larguar (kastruar) vezoret para moshes 40 vjeçare. Rrezik më të vogël nga paraqitja e karcinomës së gjirit te femrat janë edhe menstruacionet e rralla për shkak të shtatzënive, dhënies gji një kohë të gjatë si dhe te ato femra, të cilat ngelin pa menstruacione heret. Edhe shtatzënitë e shpeshta e zvogëlojnë rrezikun nga paraqitja e karcinomit të gjirit te femrat. Ka edhe disa të dhëna se shtatzënia para moshes 25 vjeçe e zvogëlon mundësinë e paraqitjes së karcinomit të gjirit. Gratë, të cilat kanë lindur para moshes 18 vjeçare kanë vetem 1/3 e rrezikut për tu sëmurë nga kjo sëmundje, në krahasim me gratë, të cilat për herë të parë kanë lindur pas moshës 35 vjeçare. 

*A është karcinomit i gjirit sëmundje ngjitëse apo trashëguese?*

Jo, dhe nuk ka frigë se kjo sumundje mund t'i ngjitet përsonave, të cilët e rrethojnë ose kujdesen për të sëmurën.
Nuk mund të thuhet me siguri se a është sëmundja trashëguese apo jo. Mirëpo, ka të dhëna se sëmundja është paraqitur te disa gjenerata të gruas së sëmurë si gjyshja, nëna, e bija, motra. Incidenca e paraqitjes së karcinomit të gjirit është 2-3 herë më e shpeshtë te gratë të cilat në familje (gjyshja, nëna, motra) kanë pasur të sëmurë me karcinom të gjirit, në krahasim me ato gra, të cilat në anamnezën familjare nuk kanë pasur të sëmurë me këtë sëmundje.

*Cila pjesë e gjirit është më e rrezikuar nga paraqitja e kësaj sëmundje?*

Nëse gjirin e ndajmë në katër pjese atëherë në 1/4 e jshtme të sipërme në afër 48 të rasteve paraqitet më shpesh karcinomi i gjirit, pastaj vjen 1/4 e sipërme e brëndshme me 15%, 1/4 e poshmte e jashtme me 11% dhe më pak karcinomi i gjirit lokalizohet në 1/4 e poshtme të brendshme 6%. Për rreth thithit-areoles në 17% dhe multifolikular-në shumë vënde 3%.

*Cilat janë shenjat e paraqitjes së karcinomit të gjirit?*

Faza e fillimit të paraqitjes së karcinomit të gjirit nuk ka ndonjë shenjë karakteristikë. Shpesh ndodh që gruaja vet të zbulojë, prek disa ndryshime në gjinjë në formë të formacioneve të forta nyjesh. Këto zbulohen zakonisht gjatë larjes së trupit. Mirëpo janë bërë studime edhe te popujt më të ngritur në kuptim të edukatës shëndetësore, dhe se nga koha e prekjes së këtyre ndryshimeve e deri te paraqitja te mjeku së paku kalon 7-12 muaj. Sigurisht te populli ynë kjo është edhe më e vonuar për shkak të edukimit shëndetësor të pamjaftaur. Në fillim këto nyje, të cilat preken janë të veçuara dhe të lira por me kalimin e kohës këto bashkohen me indin për rreth dhe më nuk janë të lira. Në disa raste hasen ndryshime në thitha (ato futen brenda) ose paraqitet skuqje apo trashje e lëkures së gjirit. Në disa raste paraqitet rrjedhje e lëngut të përzier me gjak nga gjiri.

*A përhapet sëmundja edhe në organe tjera?*

Po. Në fillim procesi i karcinomit të gjirit përhapet në tërë gjirin në drejtim të krahërorit dhe lëkurës ashtu që lëkura e gjirit merr një dukje si lëvorja e portokallit. Sëmundja mund të përhapet edhe me anë të gjakut në organe tjera si: vezore deri në 30% të rasteve, unaza të boshtit kurrizor, mushkëri, mëlqi, tru etj.

*Si caktohet diagnoza e karcinomit të gjirit?*

Për diagnozë të karcinomit të gjirit duhet të merret anamneza mirë, ajo familjare dhe përsonale, të vështrohen gjinjët, preken-palpohen. Nga analizat duhet të bëhët: kontrolli me ultrazë-ultratingull sidomos te femrat e reja, mamografia-kontrolli me rentgen dhe analiza citologjike aspiratit të marrur me gjilpërë.

*Kur duhet të bëhen kontrollet me ultrazë-ultratingull dhe me rentgen ose mamografi?*

Më së miri është që kontrollii me ultrazë-ultratingull ose me rentgen-mamografi duhet të bëhet në fazën e parë të ciklit menstrual, pra menjëherë pas menstruacioneve gjegjësishtë nga dita e 4 deri në ditën e 10 të ciklit menstrual.

*A ka mjekim?*

Po, ekziston mjekimi, i cili kryhet në institucione të specializuara. Rezultatet varen nga koha e zbulimit. NESE ZBULOHET ME KOHE ATËHERE KOHËZGJATJA E JETËS MUND TË ARRIHET DERI NE 20 VJET. Mjekimi kryhet me rrugë operative dhe pastaj vazhdohet me rrezatim. Mjekimi pesëvjeçar është në 80-90% të rasteve të zbuluara heret, ku gjëndrrat limfatike regjionale nuk janë prekur.

(Marre nga web faqja e Shoqates se Kosoves per Aplikimin e Ultratingullit ne Mjekesi. I intervistuari eshte Dr. Selami Sylejmani)

P.S. neper tekst ka disa gabime drejtshkrimore, por nga mungesa e kohes nuk arrita t'i korigjoj, por besoj se edhe keshtu eshte e dobishme.

----------


## darxtar

*A ka mjekim për karcinomin e gjirit?*
Ekziston mjekimi, dhe ky mjekim kryhet në institucione të specializuara. Rezultatet varen nga koha e zbulimit. NESE KARCINOMI I GJIRIT ZBULOHET ME KOHE ATËHERE KOHËZGJATJA E JETËS MUND TË ARRIHET DERI NE 20 VJET. Mjekimi kryhet me rrugë operative dhe pastaj vazhdohet me rrezatim. Ndërsa mjekimi pesëvjeçar ose kohëzgjatja e jetës është në 80-90% të rasteve të zbuluara heret, ku gjëndrrat limfatike regjionale nuk janë prekur.

*Cilat femra ose cilat gra bëjnë pjesë në grupin e të rrezikuarave për paraqitjen e karcinomit të gjirit ?*
Në këtë grup bëjnë pjesë: 
gratë  femrat më të vjetra se 50 vjet 
gratë  femrat që kan në familje ndonjë të sëmurë me sëmundje të karcinomit të gjirit si: nëna, motra, e bija, gjyshja 
gratë  femrat e operuara nga karcinomi i gjirit ose i ndonjë organi tjetër 
gratë  femrat që nuk kanë lindur 
ato të cilat lindjen e parë e kanë pasur pas moshës 30 vjeqare 
gratë të cilat nuk i kanë dhënë gji fëmijëve 
gratë  femrat të cilat menarkën (menstruacionin e parë) e kanë fituar heret 
gratë  femrat të cilat menopauzën (menstruacionin e fundit) e kan pasur vonë 
gratë  femrat të cilat kanë pasur ndonjë sëmundje të gjirit qofshin edhe ato benjinje qofshin edhe ato sëmundjeve fibrokistike. 
ushqimi i pasur me yndyrëra, dhe gratë me peshë të shtuar (majme)  
disa studime flasin se edhe abortet e shpeshta rrisin rrezikun e paraqitjes së kësaj sëmundjeje. 
Në sa femra mundet të zbulohet karcinomi i gjirit te grupi i femrave të rrezikuara dhe në sa femra të grupit jo të rrezikuar zbulohet karcinomi gjirit, nëse keni të dhëna? 
Nëse merren 1000 gra të gupit të rrezikuar dhe bëhen kontrolla ose vizita të rregullta, në këtë grup mundet të zbulohen 24 karcinome të gjirit, ndërsa në 1000 gra të grupit jo të rrezikuar, zbulohen 7-8 karcinome të gjirit. 

*Nëse karcinomi zbulohet gjatë shtatzënisë çka duhet bërë?*
Edhe pse paraqitja e karcinomit të gjirit gjatë shtatzënisë është i rrallë, në rast se diagnostikohet atëhere shtatzënia duhet të ndërpritet dhe fillohet mjekimi i specializuar.

*Çka duhet bërë te rastet kur gjiu gjakderdh?*
Gjakderdhja nga gjiri rrallë është shenjë funksionale ose fiziologjike, gjakderdhja nga gjiri është më shpesh si shenjë i pezmatimeve, mastopative proliferimeve e në disa raste edhe shenjë i karcinomit të gjirit. Në 50% të grave të cilat kan gjakderdhje mund të zbulohet karcinomi i gjirit. Për këtë gjë duhet të lypset kontrolli i mjekut ku duhet të vihet diagnoza përfundimtere.

*A mundet femra të bëjë vetëkontroll të gjinjve?* 
Po, mundet, dhe duhet të kryej një veprim të tillë. Këtë punë femra duhet ta kryejë ashtu që fillimisht zhvishet deri në bel në pozitë të shtrirë ose qëndron në këmbë e më së miri para pasqyres. 

Vetkontrolli fillohet me: 

veprimin e parë - femra së pari qëndron para pasqyres me duar të lëshuara për rreth trupit-vitheve dhe shiqon ndryshimet në madhësi, formë, simetri ose ndonjë veçori që mund të vështrojë,  
veprimi i dytë - i qon duar lartë mbi kokë dhe tani poashtu i vështron të njëjtat ndryshime,  
veprimi i tretë - femra e shtrirë me një jastëk të vogël nën shpatullën e majtë. Shuplaka e majtë ngritet dhe qitet pas kokës. Me gishta të shtrirë të dorës së djathtë kontrollohet gjiri i majtë së pari gjysma e gjirit të majtë. Në fillim 1/4 e brendshme e sipërme e pastaj 1/4 brendshme e poshtme,  
veprimi i katërt - tani gruaja e lëshon dorën e majtë përreth trupit dhe e vazhdon kontrollin e gjysmës së jashtme të gjiut. Në fillim 1/4 e sipërme të jashtme e pastaj 1/4 e poshtme të jashtme.  
veprimi i pestë - në fund e kontrollon edhe regjionin e nënsqetullës. Pasi e kryen kontrollin e gjiut të majtë tani të njejtat veprime i kryen me gjirin e anës së djathtë. Vendosja e jastëkut nën shpatull ndihmon që indi i gjiut të jet i tërhequr në tërë gjirin njëlloj gjë e cila mundëson kontrollin më të lehtë dhe më të mirë të gjirit. Të gjitha ndryshimet që i hase femra gjatë vetkontrollit duhet të janë si një vërejtje se ajo duhet të kërkojë këshilla dhe ndihmën e mjekut. 

*Cili është mesazhi juaj për femrat?*
Duhet të zbatohet programi i vizitave të rregullta që i duhet çdo femre për ta diagnostikuar me kohë karcinomin e gjirit, program ose qëndrim ky edhe i shumicës së vendeve në mbarë botën.

Pasi se një nga tetë gra e sipas disa informatave më të reja edhe një në 6 gra sëmuret nga karcinomi i gjirit si dhe dy nga këto para moshës 50 vjeçare, atëhere dua të sjellë përvojën dhe këshillat gjegjësisht qëndrimet si mesazh, të cilat i kanë paraqitur shumica e shoqatave të vendeve të ndryshme të botës për luftë kundër karciomit të gjirit.

Të përgjithshme:

së paku një vizitë klinke ose ultrasonografike të gjinjëve brenda vitit 
fotografimin e gjirit me rendgen-mamografinë për herë të parë në moshën 40 vj. 
ndërsa vetëkontrolli i gjijve çdo muaj 
Këto shoqata të cilat kanë lindë nga shtete me tradita universitare shekullore, në mënyrë të detajuar paraqesin kalendarin e vizitave të detyruara të gjinjëve dhe me ketë kalendar bëhet nje program, dhe gratë me kete program ndahen:

së pari gratë të cilat nuk kan në farefisni të sëmurë me sëmundje të gjirit,  
pastaj ato me të dhëna anamnestike se kan ndonjë të afërm me sëmundje të keqe të gjirit pra me karcinom të gjirit dhe 
grupi i tretë ato gra të cilat kan ose janë duke e mjekuar karcinomin e gjirit. 
Duke filluar nga kjo ndarje propozohet edhe kalendari i vizitave.

*Si duket ky kalendar?*

A) Për gratë të cilat në afërsi ose farefisni nuk kan ndonjë të sëmurë me karcinomë të gjirit

Për gratë e moshës 20 - 35 vjeçare (gjegjësisht këtu bajnë pjesë edhe shtatzënat dhe ato të cilat u japin gjinjë fëmijëve) u propozohet: 

Një vizitë klnike dhe një vizitë me ultratingull ose ultrazë së paku çdo 2 - 3 vjet  
Vetkontroll një herë në muaj 
Në raste të dyshimta mund të bëhet edhe punksioni (shpimi me gjylpër) i udhëhequr nën kontrollë të ultratingullit dhe marja e materialit për analizë mikroskopike.

Për gratë e moshës 35 - 40 vjeçare:

Një vizitë klinike dhe vizitë me ultratingull ose ultrazë së paku një herë në vit  
Së paku një vizitë me rentgen (mamografi) e ashtuquajtur mamografi bazike  
Vetkontrolli i gjinjeve një herë në muaj 

Në raste të dyshimta mund të bëhet edhe punksioni (shpimi me gjylpër) i udhëhequr nën kontrollë të ultratingullit dhe marja e materialit për analizë mikroskopike.

Për gratë e moshës mbi 40 vjeçare:

Një vizitë klinike dhe vizitë ultrasonografike-ultratingull së paku një herë në vitë 
Mamografia çdo dy vjet 
Vetkontrolli i gjinjeve çdo muaj 
Në raste të dyshimta mund të bëhet edhe punksioni (shpimi me gjylpër) i udhëhequr nën kontrollë të ultratingullit dhe marja e materialit për analizë mikroskopike.

*Po për gratë që kan ndonjë të afërm me karcinom të gjirit si duhet të bëhën kontrollat?*
B) Gratë të cilat kan ndonjë të afërm-farefisni karcinom të gjirit ju propozohet: 

Vizitë klinike dhe ultrasonografike-me ultratingull së paku dy herë në vit 
Mamografia e parë në moshën 35 vjeçare, e pastaj vazhdohet me një mamografi brënda një viti 
Vetkontrolli i gjinjeve një herë në muaj 
Në raste të dyshimta mund të bëhet edhe punksioni (shpimi me gjylpër) i udhëhequr nën kontrollë të ultratingullit dhe marja e materialit për analizë mikroskopike.

C) Gratë të cilat janë duke e mjekuar karcinomin e gjirit ju propozohet: 

Vizitë klinike dhe vizitë me ultratingull-ultrazë dy herë brenda një viti 
Mamografi-vizitë me rentgen një herë brenda vitit dhe 
Vetkontrolli i gjinjeve çdo muaj 


P.S. burimi i njejte si ne postimin e meparshem

----------


## angeldust

*Zonjat e Para Evropiane Zotohen te Ndihmojne Luften Ndaj Kancerit te Gjirit*

(mare nga yahoo health)

E Premte, 9 Maj

ZAGREB (AFP) Grate e 9 presidenteve te Evropes qendrore dhe lindore u zotuan te ndihmojne luften ndaj kancerit te gjiritsemundjes malinje me frekuente nder grate  duke promovuar programe te kontrollit te gjoksit pa para ne vendet e tyre perkatese.

Zonjat  e para te Shqiperise, Bosnjes, Bullgarise, Kroacise, Hungarise, Maqedonise, Sllovakise, Sllovenise dhe Ukrahines te gjitha nenshkruan deklaraten duke thene qe ato duhet te binin dakord per te punuar se bashku ne tre vitet qe do vijojne per te sjelle nje program te kontrollit te gjoksit pa para, atje ku ai nuk ekziston.

Porgramet e kontrollit te gjoksit duhet te jene nje prioritet kombetar ne politiken primare shendetesore te shtetit.  kane shtuar ato ne deklarate qe u nenshkrua ne fund te nje samiti dy-ditor rajonal per dallimin e hershem te kancerit te gjirit.

Ato gjithashtu theksuan rendesine e rolit te medias ne fushaten per diagnozen e hershme te semundjes.

Ne vitin 2000, nje million gra perreth botes u diagnostikuan me kancer te gjirit, ndersa 373.000 vdiqen nga semundja, tha ministri kroat I shendetit te enjte.

Ka 97 perqind shans qe te mbijetosh nga kanceri gjirit nqs. e diagnostikon ne kohe, tha ai.

Samiti vijues rajonal per dallimin e hershem te kancerit te gjirit do te mbahet ne Shqiperi brenda nje viti e gjysem.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Vaji i ullirit dhe 5 orë ushtrime në javë, luftojnë sëmundjen_


*Kanceri i gjirit, pse shkaktohet* 



Ende nuk njihet shkaku themelor i formimit të kancerit malinj. Ka nga ata që mendojnë se ai vjen si rrjedhojë e disa kushteve të trashëguara të sëmundjes ose nga disa kushte të jashtme, si virus ose e përdorimit të gjatë të duhanit. Në të vërtetë, kanceri malinj nuk është i trashëgueshëm. Fakti që të afërmit tanë mund të kenë vuajtur, nuk do të thotë se ne jemi të destinuar që të kalojmë të njëjtën sëmundje; as edhe ekspozimi për një kohë të gjatë ndaj helmit të duhanit mund të dënojë me këtë sëmundje. 
Sidoqoftë, asnjë substancë kancerogjene e veçuar nuk mund të jetë shkaku direkt i kancerit; mundësisht, provokon forma malinje vetëm nëse shkakton ndryshime kimike në brendësi të analizave të trupit, por disa herë as ky nuk është shkaku i formimit të kancereve. Deri më sot, shkencëtarët kanë identifikuar rreth 24 substanca kimike, që në kushte të veçanta, mund të provokojnë kancerin në trupin e njeriut. Kjo listë shtohet gjithnjë me vazhdimin e kërkimeve që bëhen dhe ajo përmbledh edhe mbeturinat industriale, tymin e makinave, helmeve të ndryshme bujqësore dhe disa prej materialeve të ndërtimit. Në këtë listë bëjnë pjesë edhe rrezet diellore, sidomos rrezet X dhe ato atomike. I njëjti opinion është edhe për viruset, edhe pse shumë kërkues, tani për tani, refuzojnë të pranojnë se ato janë një ndër shkaqet e formimit të kancerit tek njeriu. 
*Vaji i ullirit*
Dieta mesdhetare ku përdoret shumë vaji i ullirit mbron nga kanceri i gjirit, kjo për shkak të acidit oleik që gjendet në vajin e ullirit. Testet laboratorike mbi qelizat kanceroze të gjirit, treguan se ky acid e bënte më të efektshëm medikamentin që përdoret kundër kancerit dhe rriste prodhimin e proteinave që lufton tumoret. Kështu gratë që ushqehen me vaj ulliri duket se janë të mbrojtura nga ky lloj kanceri. Ndërkaq shkencëtarët thonë se kanë zhvilluar një ilaç të ri të efektshëm për trajtimin e kancerit të gjirit. Por ata thonë se ilaçi i ri, i cili quhet Arimidex, është më i efektshëm nëse kanceri i gjirit shfaqet në periudhën pas menopauzës dhe si i tillë nuk mund të zëvendësojë ilaçin e deritanishëm, Tamoxifen, ilaç që jepet për gratë që vuajnë nga kanceri i gjirit. Gjatë 30 vjetëve të fundit, Tamaxifeni ka qenë mjekimi standard për gratë në periudhën e pas menopauzës. Arimidexi zakonisht njihet si anastrozole, një nga ilaçet e reja që parandalon prodhimin e estrogjenit. Estrogjeni nxit zhvillimin e rreth tre të katërtave të tumoreve që ndodhin në periudhën pas menopauzës tek gratë. Po ashtu studimet e fundit tregojnë se ushtrimet fizike mund të pakësojnë rrezikun e kancerit të gjirit. Por studiuesit kërkojnë të dinë në se ushtrime të tilla mund të ndihmojnë edhe ato gra që janë të prekura tashmë me kancerin e gjirit. Dhe pikërisht për këtë arsye u bë një studim, dhe autorët zbuluan se ushtrimet fizike mund të ndihmojë, dhe se rezultatet pozitive u vunë re që në fazën e parë të fillimit të veprimtarive apo ushtrime fizike. 
*Ecja*
Gratë me kancer në gji që ecin 3 deri në 5 orë në javë kanë 50 për qind më pak të ngjarë të vdesin nga kanceri i gjirit krahasuar me gratë jo aktive që kanë kancer në gji. Një studim me 3 mijë paciente me kancer në gji, i çoi mjekët në përfundimin se lëvizjet fizike të çfarëdo mase ulin rrezikun e vdekjes nga kanceri i gjirit. Por kjo nuk do të thotë se pacientet me kancer në gji duhet të vrapojnë në maratona për të marrë frytet e punës. 

*Keshillat*

1-Pini çdo ditë nga një lugë vaj ulliri
2-Të gjitha gjellët dhe sallatat bëjini me vaj ulliri
3-Ecni çdo ditë nga 30 minuta
4-Bëni ushtime fizike deri në 5 orë në javë
5-Shkoni tek mjeku një herë në tre muaj (edhe pse nuk jeni prekur nga sëmundja)
6-Tamafixen, është medikamenti që duhet të përdorni në rast se prekeni nga kanceri malinj
7-Kimioterapia dhe fizioterapia, janë dy mënyra më të mira për të kuruar sëmundjen

*Kanceri*

*5 ore ne jave ushtrime fizike, largojnë kancerin*
Mjekët panë se gratë që bëjnë aktivitete fizike 3 deri në 5 orë në javë përfitojnë më shumë. Kjo pasi stërvitja ndihmon në uljen e prodhimit të hormoneve në trup. Hormonet e larta mund të bëjnë rritjen e qelizave kanceroze të gjirit. 

*Hormonet, shkaku i zhvillimit te kancerit*
Në disa prej formave malinje, sidomos ata që prekin gjirin, hormonet mund të jenë ndër faktorët e rastësishëm. Tipa të tjerë të kancerit, duke përfshirë këtu ato të gojës (dhe të buzës) ndodh që të zhvillohen pas një periudhe të gjatë irritimi kronik që shkaktohet nga proteza jo të përshtatshme (ose nga vesi për të mbajtur cigaren e ndezur midis buzëve dhe jo midis gishtërinjve).

*Kimioterapia, per kurimin e kancerit*
Mënyrat më të përdorshme për kurimin e kancerit janë kirurgjia, rrezatimi dhe kimioterapia. Kohët e fundit është bërë një hap përpara në kirurgji falë rrezeve lazer, që duke mundur të përdoren direkt në mënyrë shumë të saktë, parandalojnë infektimin e qelizave të shëndosha. 

Përgatiti: Blerina KACA

----------


## shefqeti11

A ka sherim kanceri i gjirit? Qoft i kapur ne kohe apo jo?

Kush ka ndonje info te fresket do ju lutesha ta postonit.

Faleminderit!

----------


## Zemrushja

*Studim i kryer nga mjekët e shërbimit të onkologjisë në qendrën spitalore universitare* 

Vendin e parë të tumoreve malinje e zë seksi femër
400 raste të reja të sëmundjes së kancerit të gjirit shënohen në vit, sipas statistikave më të fundit të Qendrës Spitalore “Nënë Tereza”, në Tiranë

1992 - 1996
Maksimalisht u shënuan 225 raste të reja në vit ose 14 raste të reja për 100 mijë banorë, sipas të dhënave të shërbimit onkologjik

1996-2001
Shifra maksimale ishte 305 raste ose 18 për 100 mijë banorë, poduke iu referuar të njëjtave shifra të dala nga shërbimi onkologjik.Nën 35 vjeç është mosha që po preket më shumë nga kanceri i gjirit në vendit tonë, një sëmundje e shpeshtë tek gratë, duke zënë vendin e parë të tumoreve malinje

Në pacientet e prekura nga kanceri i gjirit vihet re një gradë e lartë e emalinjitetit dhe risku i lartë i metastazimit, si pasojë e mungesë së diagnostikimit në kohë.Kanceri i gjirit në vendin tonë është sëmundja më e shpeshtë tek gratë, duke zënë vendin e parë të tumoreve malinje që prekin seksin femër. Vitet e fundit kjo patologji po haset në mosha të reja, më pak se 35 vjeç. Ky është konkluzioni i një studimi njëvjeçar të realizuar nga mjekët e Shërbimit të Onkologjisë në Qendrën Spitalore Universitare "Nënë Tereza" në Tiranë. 
Sipas autorëve të këtij studimi, në pacientet e prekur nga kanceri i gjirit vihet re një gradë e lartë e malinjitetit dhe risku i lartë i metastazimit, si pasojë e mungesë së diagnostifikimit në kohë. Studimi i mjekëve onkologë thekson rëndësinë e depistimit në kohë, me qëllim trajtimin me sukses të sëmundjes së kancerit. 

*Bordi*
Në kuadër të parandalimit të sëmundjes së kancerit të gjirit, Bordi i Luftës kundër Kancerit në Ministrinë e Shëndetësisë po harton politikat për të gjitha tumoret, ku janë parë me prioritet investimet e dikasterit për të përmirësuar trajtimin e të sëmurëve me medikamente dhe terapinë e rrezeve. 

Ndërsa Grupi i Punës për Kontrollin e Kancerit në vendin tonë konsideron si domosdoshmëri nevojën e një strategjie për parandalimin dhe trajtimin e sëmundjes së kancerit. Sipas këtij grupi, ekzistenca e një plani afatgjatë për kontrollin e sëmundjes, strukturimin e një programi për mbrojtjen e të rinjve, kufizimin e duhan pirjes, alkoolit dhe edukimin për një jetë të sigurt seksuale, janë elementët për një luftë të suksesshme kundër kancerit.

Grupi i Punës për Kontrollin e Kancerit, të angazhuarit në këtë mision, janë në pritje të rekomandimeve dhe sugjerimeve të Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetësisë për dokumentin strategjik për kontrollin e sëmundjes, tashmë të bërë gati. 

*Rekomandimi*
Bordi i Tumoreve rekomandon se duhet bërë një lëvizje në kontrollin e kancerit, ndaj të cilit shërbimi ynë shëndetësor është ende larg. Ky bord e konsideron një sfidë dhe sukses arritjen e INTERREG për të përfituar rreth 2.5 milionë euro për parandalimin e kancerit të qafës së mitrës dhe të gjirit te gratë. 

Statistikat e QSUT-së tregojnë se në vit shënohen rreth 400 raste të reja të sëmundjes së kancerit të gjirit. Gjatë viteve 1992- 96, maksimalisht u shënuan 225 raste të reja në vit ose 14 raste të reja për 100 mijë banorë, ndërsa në vitet 1996-2001, shifra maksimale ishte 305 raste ose 18 për 100 mijë banorë. 

Kanceri i gjirit është një problem mbarëbotëror, një nga problemet më të mprehta të mjekësisë, ku shifrat janë alarmante në Evropë dhe të tilla janë edhe për vendin tonë. Statistikat evropiane flasin për një shërim në masën 80- 90 për qind të rasteve me kancer të gjirit, nëse diagnostikimi realizohet në kohë. 

*Ushtrimet*
Studimet e fundit tregojnë se ushtrimet fizike mund të pakësojnë rrezikun e kancerit të gjirit. Por studiuesit kërkojnë të dinë nëse ushtrime të tilla mund të ndihmojnë edhe ato gra që janë të prekura tashmë me kancerin e gjirit. Autorët e studimit zbuluan se ushtrimet fizike mund të ndihmojnë dhe se rezultatet pozitive u vunë re që në fazën e parë të fillimit të veprimtarive apo ushtrimeve fizike. 

*Koha Jone*

*~*~*~*~*~*

Eshte botuar ne Shkurt te ktij viti.. shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar sadopak

----------


## Visage

> A ka sherim kanceri i gjirit? Qoft i kapur ne kohe apo jo?
> 
> Kush ka ndonje info te fresket do ju lutesha ta postonit.
> 
> Faleminderit!


Kete pergjigje smund te t'a jape asnje pervec doktori i pacientit/es.

Shanset e sherimit dhe metodat qe mund te ndiqen varen nga shume gjera si psh shkalla e avancimit te kancerit, perhapja e tij, nese eshte malinj apo benign.

Ne ditet e sotme kanceri i gjirit eshte nje nga kancerat te cilat gjejne me shume sherim, sidomos nese eshte kapur ne fazat e para.  Megjithate dhe keto varen nga spitali ne te cilin do trajtohet pacienti dhe specializimi i atij spitali.

Per informacione me te detajuara duhet te japesh info me te detajuara per pacientin.

----------


## jessi89

Kanceri i gjirit dhe fiskultura
Ne baze te studimeve, eshte vene re qe vrapi ose ecje e lire 3 here ne jave per dy milje (afersisht 3.2 km) mund te reduktoj 33% zhvillimin e kancerit ne gji kur je e re ne moshe, dhe 26% pas menopauzes.

----------


## King_Arthur

Përhapja e kancerit të gjirit dhe kurat për trajtimin e tij

Çdo vit kanceri i gjirit zbulohet i pranishëm në më shumë se 1 milion gra në botë dhe më shumë se 400 mijë gra vdesin nga çdo vit nga kjo sëmundje. Instituti Kombëtar Amerikan i Kancerit thotë se numri i grave që diagnostikohen me kancerin e gjirit po shtohet. Dje, kandidati presidencial John Edwards dhe bashkëshortja e tij Elizabeth njoftuan se asaj i është përhapur kanceri i gjirit. Por si përhapet ky kancer dhe cilat janë mundësitë e kurimit të tij?

Në vitin 2004, Elizabeth Edwards mësoi se kishte kancer të gjirit. Bashkëshorti i saj ishte në garë si kandidati për nënpresident i Partisë Demokrate. Eduardët pritën deri pas zgjedhjeve për të njoftuar publikun rreth sëmundjes së saj. Dje, ajo dhe bashkëshorti i saj, ish senatori John Edwards përsëri bënë një njoftim. "Rezultati përfundimtar nga të gjitha analizat tregon se kanceri është rikthyer dhe është përqëndruar në kockë", tha zoti Edwards. 

Kanceri mund të fillojë në çdo organ apo ind të trupit. Por qelizat mund të përhapen nga tumori fillestar dhe të lëvizin përmes rrjedhjes së gjakut në pjesë të tjera. Në rastin e zonjës Edwards, qelizat e kancerit të gjirit po rriten tani në brinjën e saj. 

Mjekja e saj tha se tumori është i vogël, gjë që i jep asaj shans më të mirë për të jetuar. Mbijetesa do të varet edhe nga mënyra se si do të reagojë ndaj kimioterapisë. Gjatë viteve të fundit, studiuesit kanë krijuar ilaçe që përmirësojnë shanset e grave me kancer në gji. 

Vetëm kohët e fundit, Administrata amerikane e Ushqimit dhe Ilaçeve miratoi një medikament të ri, të quajtur Tykerb për të trajtuar format e avancuara të sëmundjes. 18 muaj më parë, Marsha Brekke zbuloi se kanceri i saj i gjirit ishte përhapur. Mjekët më pas i dhanë Tykerb. "Ishte shansi im i fundit. Është shumë e frikshme kur je e ulur në dhomën e mjekut dhe e di se je në prag të vdekjes", thotë ajo. 

Sot Brekke është plotësisht e shëruar. Tykerb është i lehtë për t'u marrë – vetëm një kokër në ditë. Në provat klinike pacientët kishin më pak raste të sëmundjeve të zemrës nga Tykerb sesa nga ilaçi tamoxifen. "Është ndoshta zbulimi i pestë më i rëndësishëm gjatë karrierës sime për trajtimin e pacienteve me kancerin e gjirit", thotë Blackwell. 

Ka disa lloje të kancerit të gjirit. Studiuesit thonë se trajtimi varet gjerësisht nga terapia e përdorur, përdorimi i ilaçeve që reagojnë mbi qelizat specifike të kancerit. Doktor Cliffoerd Hudis shpjegon. "Kemi zbuluar tani sekretin e arsyes së rritjes së kancerit dhe po krijojmë kura që shfrytëzojnë disa dobësi të kancerit". Tani ka disa ilaçe që vënë në shënjerstër lloje të veçanta të kancerit të gjirit. Studiuesit thonë se hapi tjetër është kombinimi i terapive specifike në mënyrë që pancientet me kancer të gjirit të mund t’i mbijetojnë sëmundjes.
__________________

----------


## jessi89

Cilat femra ose cilat gra bëjnë pjesë në grupin e të rrezikuarave për paraqitjen e karcinomit të gjirit ?
Në këtë grup bëjnë pjesë: 
gratë – femrat më të vjetra se 50 vjet 
gratë – femrat që kan në familje ndonjë të sëmurë me sëmundje të karcinomit të gjirit si: nëna, motra, e bija, gjyshja 
gratë – femrat e operuara nga karcinomi i gjirit ose i ndonjë organi tjetër 
gratë – femrat që nuk kanë lindur 
ato të cilat lindjen e parë e kanë pasur pas moshës 30 vjeqare 
gratë të cilat nuk i kanë dhënë gji fëmijëve 
gratë – femrat të cilat menarkën (menstruacionin e parë) e kanë fituar heret 
gratë – femrat të cilat menopauzën (menstruacionin e fundit) e kan pasur vonë 
gratë – femrat të cilat kanë pasur ndonjë sëmundje të gjirit qofshin edhe ato benjinje qofshin edhe ato sëmundjeve fibrokistike. 
ushqimi i pasur me yndyrëra, dhe gratë me peshë të shtuar (majme) 
disa studime flasin se edhe abortet e shpeshta rrisin rrezikun e paraqitjes së kësaj sëmundjeje.

----------


## shefqeti11

Zemrushja shume faleminderit per kete info, pamvarsisht se me teper flet per statistika, por dhe dicka per sherimin e tij e ka aty por jo te plot apo te sqaruar pak me hollesisht.

Nqs egziston ndonje info paksa me e shpjegushme, se si veprohet, se cfare duhet bere, se cilat jan rruget qe duhen ndjekur per t'ju shmangur kesaj semundje, dhe se cfare perfundimi mund te ket nje semundje e kapur"te themi ne kohe", ka ndonje institucion spitalor qe ka leshuar ndonje deklarat mbi kete semundje?
Po qe se keni qoft edhe dicka tjeter lidhur me kete semundje, te lutur jeni ta paraqisni.

Kalofshi mire!

----------


## shefqeti11

Faleminderit....tani sa i pash postimet tuaja.



Sinqerisht faleminderit.

----------


## Zemrushja

Ekziston mjekimi, dhe ky mjekim kryhet në institucione të specializuara. Rezultatet varen nga koha e zbulimit. NËSE KANCERI I GJIRIT ZBULOHET ME KOHË ATËHERE KOHËZGJATJA E JETËS MUND TË ARRIHET DERI NË 20 VJET. Mjekimi kryhet me rrugë operative dhe pastaj vazhdohet me rrezatim. Ndërsa mjekimi pesëvjeçar ose kohëzgjatja e jetës është në 80-90% të rasteve të zbuluara heret, ku gjëndrrat limfatike regjionale nuk janë prekur.

----------


## Zemrushja

Në Qendrën "Shën Maria Humane" e cila ndodhet në Ormilia të Halkidhikisë mund të bëni kontroll mjekësor parandalues gratis për kancerin e gjirit, i cili përfshin vizitë mjekësore dhe mamografi, në një ambjent paqeje, gëzimi dhe dashurie. Qendra ofron cilësi të lart shërbimesh falë përdorimit të teknologjisë më moderne që aplikohet në këtë fushë. Ajo është Qendër Referimi e Bashkimit Evropian për Kontrollin Masiv të Zbulimin në Kohë të kancerit të gjirit. Duke zbuluar kancerin që në fazat e para të tij, jeta e gruas do të shpëtohet. Për këtë arrësye qetë, pa frikë apo ankth ejani të bëni vizitën tuaj mjekësore. 

Sot mesazhi është jashtëzakonisht shpresëdhënës:

Në ditët tona kanceri i gjirit mund të kurohet (deri në 97%) mjafton të diagnostikohet në kohë. Kanceri i gjirit është kanceri që ndeshet më shpesh tek gratë. C, do vit rreth 185.000 gra në Evropë shfaqin kancer të gjirit dhe rreth 44.000 vdesin për shkak të kësaj sëmundjeje.

Zhvillimi i kancerit të gjirit ndodh gjatë një periudhe të gjatë kohore. Në fazat e para pjesa më e madhe e kancerave të gjirit nuk shfaqin asnjë simptomë (shenjë). Në rastet kur kanceri i gjirit zbulohet në fazat e para të zhvillimit të tij, atëherë mund të kurohet.

Shoqata Amerikane Kundër Kancerit këshillon të bëhet një mamografi kontrolluese C, DO VIT, për zbulimin në kohë të kancerit të gjirit tek të gjitha gratë pas moshës 40 vjeçare

C'farë është mamografia?

Gjiri "shtypet" lehtësisht ndërmjet pllakave në mënyrë të tillë që të shtrihet mirë për t’u "fotografuar" me rreze X në dozë shumë të vogël. Kjo fazë zgjat vetën disa sekonda dhe është e domosdoshme për të realizuar një mamografi të saktë.
Mamografia mbetet një mënyrë kontrolli mjaft efikase dhe e vlefshme për uljen e rasteve të sëmundjes dhe të vdekjeve për shkak të saj. Megjithatë duhet të themi se disa kancerë specifik nuk zbulohen nga mamografia.

Kur duhet të bëj mamografi? 

Diskutojeni këtë çështje me Mjekët e Qendrës. Rreziqet për shfaqjen e kancerit të gjirit shtohen me rritjen e moshës. Për këtë arrësye ju nevojitet një program i rregult mamografishë. Frekuenca dhe koha e mamografisë vendosen nga personeli mjekësor i Qendrës, i cili (personel) do të marrë parasysh dhe do të shqyrtojë probabilitetin e shfaqjes së kancerit të gjirit në rastin tuaj. Në bazë të historikut mjekësor të familjes dhe tuajin personal do t’ju këshillojnë dhe sygjerojnë programin e përshtatshëm të mamografisë, të cilin duhet të ndiqni.

ps. shefqeti11 do perpiqem te gjej sa me shum info  :buzeqeshje: 

Kto info i kam marre nga Abanika..

----------


## Zemrushja

Shkencëtarët në Shtetet e Bashkuara mund të kenë zbuluar se dieta mesdhetare ku përdoret shumë vaji i ullirit mbron nga kanceri i gjirit.
Studiuesit që i botuan rezultatet e punës së tyre në revistën Analet e Onkologjisë thonë se acidi oleik që gjendet në vajin e ullirit mund të ndihmojë në kurimin e sëmundjes

Studimet e mëparshme kanë treguar se për gratë që jetojnë në vendet ku përdoret një dietë e pasur në proteina, rreziku nga kanceri i gjirit është pesë herë më i lartë se në ato vende ku kultura e të ushqyerit është për një dietë me më pak kalori. 

Megjithatë gratë që ushqehen me vaj ulliri duket se janë të mbrojtura nga ky lloj kanceri.

Studiuesit në Spanjë dhe në SHBA gjetën se një prej përbërësve të vajit të ullirit ul me gjysmën e tyre nivelin e substancave që shkaktojnë kancerin e gjirit.

Testet laboratorike mbi qelizat kanceroze të gjirit treguan se acidi oleik e bënte më të efektshëm medikamentin që përdoret kundër kancerit dhe rriste prodhimin e proteinave që lufton tumoret.

Tani shkencëtarët do të shohin nëse teoria e tyre provohet gjatë eksperimenteve me kaviet.

BBC

----------

